# ~The Crossing Troll Art Shop~



## The Crossing Troll (May 12, 2015)

*~The Crossing Troll's first come, first serve Art Shop~*





*Please Read This First!*

I'm offering great quality work for cheap. I do not have a set amount of slots; what I do have is a first come, first serve commission basis, where I draw my commissions in order of who ordered first. Because of this, I will have a Waitlist set in place for those awaiting their turn, so to speak.
Once I have finished an order, I will move the person at the top of the *Waitlist* to the *Active* list, at which point I will PM that person to let them know and have them send the payment.

I won't begin drawing an order until I've recieved payment (to avoid dishonest peeps) and you do not have to pay me until I pm you and tell you that I am ready to put you on the Active list.

Unless I get super busy, you won't have to wait more than two weeks on the Waitlist, and people on the active list will wait no more than 3 days. Thanks! Also, feel free to fill out a freebie, request form. I'll be drawin' freebies whenever I feel like it, so it can't hurt to post c: I'll PM you if I drew you a freeb.


*
Prices*

For $7, You'll get a flat colored piece like these


Spoiler
















For $4 you'll get a cute little head shot like this c:


Spoiler











Flexible Artist, I draw practically anything, feel free to ask~
References please!


_*Order Form:*_

Characters Name: (Ex. Mayor Hylia)
Reference:
Style: (Full body or head shot)
Additional Info: (personality traits, preferred background color, bribes, etc.)

*Slots*

*Active:*

RLC
Kailah (Full Body couple + Full Body + head shot) PAID 



Spoiler



(i'll just leave this here then c: )

Characters Name: Kailah
Reference: https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8789/...fb541f80_o.png
Style: BOTH full body and headshot (facing forward like kaylagirl's if that's okay), please!
Additional Info: the personality traits and everything are included in the ref sheet and transparent backgrounds are fine! but if it looks good with something maroon-ish, then that's fine too!



*Waitlist:*

Shirohibiki (2 Full body couple) 



Spoiler



I AM BACK AGAIN hon hon hon

ORDER #1: Characters Name: Bridgette Beaumont and Edward Nigma
Reference: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showth...Request-Thread
Style: Fullbody
Additional Info: Same theme as last time; underwear mixed with clothing in a romantic pose (AND PLEASE PUT QUESTIONMARKS ALL OVER HIS UNDERWEAR THATS SUPER IMPORTANT, REMEMBER GREENS AND PURPLES)
Personality -- Bridgette in thread. Edward is generally a charismatic, charming man. A gentleman, and a bit of a narcissist with a big ego. He treats Bridgette like a goddess, is very sweet and caring of her.

ORDER #2: Characters Name: Bridgette Beaumont and Ian O'Neill
Reference: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showth...Request-Thread
Additional Info: Same as above. I think for this one I'd like her in his lap ;v;
As for personality info, it depends on what you want to draw. He has DID, with his alternate personality taking the name Liam.
Ian -- harsh, stern, no-nonsense. Very short temper, easy to anger. Gets very flustered around Bridgette, is much softer with her, and protects her with his life. Wears aviators.
Liam -- easygoing, excitable, flirty. Very charming and rarely gets angry. Super affectionate with Bridgette, touchy-feely, and much more outspoken about his wants and desires than his alter. Wears large, round glasses.
So, whichever of the pair you want to draw is fine <333

Total, that'd be $20, right? => If that's incorrect let me know! Thank yooooooooooooooou <3333333 (and of course will wait as long as need be~)



kaylagirl (Full Body + Villager)

ATotsSpot (to be discussed)

ReXyx3 (Full Body)


_
*Finished*_
milkbae (Full Body Mayor + Fauna)


Spoiler










Kaylagirl (Head Shot)


Spoiler








Shirohibiki - Head Shot and couple shot


Spoiler














​


----------



## Peebers (May 12, 2015)

I'm crying so hard I wish you did TBT ;_;


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 12, 2015)

Peebers said:


> I'm crying so hard I wish you did TBT ;_;


there's always art trades ; - ; i love art ya know~


----------



## Hyoshido (May 12, 2015)

Glad you made a thread :> Hope people buy your stuff!


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 12, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Glad you made a thread :> Hope people buy your stuff!



Thank you, me too o u o if you keep wandering back in here that might be the secret to a freebie shhhhh


----------



## Peebers (May 12, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> there's always art trades ; - ; i love art ya know~



pfpfpffppfpffffffff im so done with digital art for a while 

I still do sketches tho! (BUT YOUR ART IS NOT WORTH A DIRTY SKETCH OBVI


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 12, 2015)

Peebers said:


> pfpfpffppfpffffffff im so done with digital art for a while
> 
> I still do sketches tho! (BUT YOUR ART IS NOT WORTH A DIRTY SKETCH OBVI



it seems i am destined never to get art from you xD
sobsobsobsob
find me again when you're in the mood baybeh = u =


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 12, 2015)

Moly! I love your style!


----------



## doveling (May 12, 2015)

these are reall pretty : o


----------



## Peebers (May 12, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> it seems i am destined never to get art from you xD
> sobsobsobsob
> find me again when you're in the mood baybeh = u =



shsshsh no you will get it if i am not overwhelmed and stressed out about school i still have one month to go before i start school again but there are 2 subjects which i am sure im going to fail and im already preparing tissues so i dont cry during my tests im so screwed lmAO


----------



## Hyoshido (May 12, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> Thank you, me too o u o if you keep wandering back in here that might be the secret to a freebie shhhhh


I'll be sure to B)
Oh dang, I'll be sure to tell no one :'D


----------



## momiji345 (May 12, 2015)

I love your drawing ,Will you be doing freebie any time soon  ? I would buy your art but i have no card sob sob  ;(


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 12, 2015)

bursts into the thread
bRUH u got sum fine art, do you do couples??? if not, you can just do bridgette, but ill fill this out for both qvq

Characters Name: Bridgette Beaumont and Jonathan Crane
Reference: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread
Style: Fullbody!
Additional Info: Would love a romantic pose! ;v; Personality info on Bridgette in the thread. Jonathan: cold, grouchy and sarcastic to the world, but loving and caring to Bridgette. Melts in her hands, sort of like a grumpy cat.
Price: 10$, I'm assuming? 

thank you so much for considering!!! <33333


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 12, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Moly! I love your style!


thank you v u v



peoyne said:


> these are reall pretty : o


Thank you o w o



Peebers said:


> shsshsh no you will get it if i am not overwhelmed and stressed out about school i still have one month to go before i start school again but there are 2 subjects which i am sure im going to fail and im already preparing tissues so i dont cry during my tests im so screwed lmAO


i feel you. I know exactly that feeling right now xD
but arent you in middle school? You shouldnt worry too much, I don't think. I mean, it depends on how you feel about it i guess and how your parents will react, but failing classes in middle school doesnt really matter on the grand scheme of things xD as long as you get yoir ****e together by highschool. This, i strongly recommend


----------



## Pokemanz (May 12, 2015)

Peebers said:


> I'm crying so hard I wish you did TBT ;_;



This omg ;-;


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 12, 2015)

momiji345 said:


> I love your drawing ,Will you be doing freebie any time soon  ? I would buy your art but i have no card sob sob  ;(
> View attachment 93005


Probably not soon, I've got lots of school stuff to attend to right now xD but i'll keep amy references in consideratoon since freebies will mostly be drawn for fun when im bored and like someones mayor/character c:


Shirohibiki said:


> bursts into the thread
> bRUH u got sum fine art, do you do couples??? if not, you can just do bridgette, but ill fill this out for both qvq
> 
> Characters Name: Bridgette Beaumont and Jonathan Crane
> ...



I'll add you to my orders n..n thank you for being my first customer! This also earns you a freebie :^)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> This omg ;-;



Maybe someday when I stop being so poor in real life xD thank you though v u v


----------



## Peebers (May 12, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> thank you v u v
> 
> 
> Thank you o w o
> ...



Yes I am! And my parents doesn't really care, as long as they know I try my best They also don't really get mad because my brother has been failing ever since 1st year of highschool lmao
But ugh everybody expects me to get good grades and I worry if I don't deliver. ;_; I also probably wont get it together by highschool because this is a language that i don't really know. if it was in english i'd be sailing through my classes


----------



## Money Hunter (May 12, 2015)

This are ridiculously underpriced. I have to buy a s*it tonne of art from you some time, you're amazing. 
Do you by any chance know all the posts you have posted in this forum? I'm asking since I've seen your posts around and their amazing advice, I want to save them on my computer.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peebers said:


> Yes I am! And my parents doesn't really care, as long as they know I try my best They also don't really get mad because my brother has been failing ever since 1st year of highschool lmao
> But ugh everybody expects me to get good grades and I worry if I don't deliver. ;_; I also probably wont get it together by highschool because this is a language that i don't really know. if it was in english i'd be sailing through my classes



Don't worry about it, you learn _nothing_ in middle school. I was terribly ill throughout 7th grade and I couldn't attend a single class. But then once I recovered I decided to skip 7th grade and go to 8th, and it wasn't difficult at all.

Your grades/behavior/whatever else in middle school mean jack **** in the future, so don't stress yourself.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 12, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> I'll add you to my orders n..n thank you for being my first customer! This also earns you a freebie :^)



aaaa no thank YOU! ;v; you spoil me omg <333


----------



## Peebers (May 12, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Don't worry about it, you learn _nothing_ in middle school. I was terribly ill throughout 7th grade and I couldn't attend a single class. But then once I recovered I decided to skip 7th grade and go to 8th, and it wasn't difficult at all.
> 
> Your grades/behavior/whatever else in middle school mean jack **** in the future, so don't stress yourself.



This reassures me a little, thank you! But honestly? I know I'm going to get a good grade because I do all my projects and my extra-curricular activities add points to my overall grade, so I know I'm going to pass, but the thought of mt actually failing just scares me and is enough to give me a wake up call. Still going to stress though lmao 



Shirohibiki said:


> aaaa no thank YOU! ;v; you spoil me omg <333



bb give me that freebie


----------



## tomothy (May 12, 2015)

Ah I love looking at your art, it has such a nice and soft feel to it ; u ;

Maybe once I open my art shop and set up a paypal I can commission you!


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 12, 2015)

Peebers said:


> This reassures me a little, thank you! But honestly? I know I'm going to get a good grade because I do all my projects and my extra-curricular activities add points to my overall grade, so I know I'm going to pass, but the thought of mt actually failing just scares me and is enough to give me a wake up call. Still going to stress though lmao
> 
> 
> 
> bb give me that freebie


dude, as a person who was a complete f-ck up ( i dont really know what the rules for cussing are on this site) all through middle and half of high school, dont sweat too hard right now because you might get over that awesome work ethic before it really counts. If you're agood student, stay a good student, but not to the point that it stresses you out, because you may tire of that feeling. I'd say skate along, get pretty good grades, stay a hard worker, delve into stuff that interests you. When high school comes, up the anty but still don't worry yourself, unless you're taking AP classes or you're trying to get into a really good college right out of high school.  Conserve that kickass work ethic for your college years. 

but then again, we are different people c: this is just what I would have advised myself xD

source: greasy college kid right here B]


----------



## Peebers (May 12, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> dude, as a person who was a complete f-ck up ( i dont really know what the rules for cussing are on this site) all through middle and half of high school, dont sweat too hard right now because you might get over that awesome work ethic before it really counts. If you're agood student, stay a good student, but not to the point that it stresses you out, because you may tire of that feeling. I'd say skate along, get pretty good grades, stay a hard worker, delve into stuff that interests you. When high school comes, up the anty but still don't worry yourself, unless you're taking AP classes or you're trying to get into a really good college right out of high school.  Conserve that kickass work ethic for your college years.
> 
> but then again, we are different people c: this is just what I would have advised myself xD
> 
> source: greasy college kid right here B]



Haha thank you! And I am actually planning to get into a college abroad (If we can afford it lmao) so I'm probably going to study extra hard :c


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 13, 2015)

Boomp~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lemon Pop said:


> Ah I love looking at your art, it has such a nice and soft feel to it ; u ;
> 
> Maybe once I open my art shop and set up a paypal I can commission you!


II would encourage it huhuhu~
are you gonna be doing tbt or bells or rlc or more than one? I wanna order something o u o


----------



## RebeccaShay (May 13, 2015)

OMG you used my mayor as a sample, I love that drawing so much <3


----------



## tomothy (May 13, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> Boomp~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I think I'll be doing both + dA points so people have multiple options to pay

I think it might be awhile since I want to wait until school calms down and I have more time!


----------



## doggaroo (May 13, 2015)

I want to commission everything from you but I DONT KNOW WHAT I WANT


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 13, 2015)

RebeccaShay said:


> OMG you used my mayor as a sample, I love that drawing so much <3


Yes'm, your mayor was pretty cute to draw in the first place so that was really helpful xD


Lemon Pop said:


> I think I'll be doing both + dA points so people have multiple options to pay
> 
> I think it might be awhile since I want to wait until school calms down and I have more time!


I feel you brotha, I've been so stressed these passed few days cause of school ;-; everyones stressin in times like these
what grade are you in?


doggaroo said:


> I want to commission everything from you but I DONT KNOW WHAT I WANT



You can buy anything at all ; -; I'll make it real nice for you especially


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 13, 2015)

Art Trade via PM. (and your inbox is full)
IDK what I want for now so pffff.

Characters Name: -
Reference: -
Style: -
Additional Info: Art Trade



Spoiler: Samples






Spoiler:  














Spoiler:  













Spoiler:  













Spoiler:  














Btw how many characters do you have in mind for the trade?


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 13, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Art Trade via PM. (and your inbox is full)
> IDK what I want for now so pffff.
> 
> Characters Name: -
> ...



just one for me c: or maybe two, my acnl mayor and myself


----------



## KainAronoele (May 13, 2015)

How much would you charge for a waist/thigh up like this? o .o


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 13, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> just one for me c: or maybe two, my acnl mayor and myself


I'm fine with two, because I might have two characters in mind for the trade. :,D
lol either is fine. Let me know what you are ok with and I fill out that form.


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 13, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> How much would you charge for a waist/thigh up like this? o .o



Well since my prices are only between 3 and five dollars and that style falls under the full body category, i would probably ask for five dollars, just because its closer to the full body and i feel like the price isnt too much of an increase cx but is there a specific reason you want a wasit up or thigh up oppsed to a full body? because if its for a signature or something, i could just do a full body and give you a full body version and a waist up/thigh up version c: that way you would be getting your moneys worth


----------



## Hyoshido (May 13, 2015)

I assume that's your mayor? As much as I'd like to pixel her personally, I can't do skirts all that well lmao ;_;


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I assume that's your mayor? As much as I'd like to pixel her personally, I can't do skirts all that well lmao ;_;



No actually n..n that was a commission
this is my mayor


----------



## Hyoshido (May 13, 2015)

Oh fair do's then.
Got a better reference of her at any chance?


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Oh fair do's then.
> Got a better reference of her at any chance?



not at this moment but i can get you one later today cx but, sorry, i dont really remember if we were doing an art trade or something o;


----------



## Hyoshido (May 13, 2015)

We aren't, I just need the motive from a recent breakdown and I thought doing something for you would be ace, just for free y'know?
However incase you're worried I'd make your mayor look bad, here's some of my work, there's no trades going on yet but I'll be taking some up soon when I feel comfortable again 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...to-get-some-Art-Trades-or-somethin&highlight=


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> We aren't, I just need the motive from a recent breakdown and I thought doing something for you would be ace, just for free y'know?
> However incase you're worried I'd make your mayor look bad, here's some of my work, there's no trades going on yet but I'll be taking some up soon when I feel comfortable again
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...to-get-some-Art-Trades-or-somethin&highlight=


Oh i see, well art always helps me to subdue radical emotions to so i feel ya bro. And i remember seeing yoir pixels! I thought they were really good, especially the meta knight one c: but regardless, i wouldnt really mind if someone drew me a piece that wasnt that good, unless i had paid for good, because drawing is hard work no matter what your talent level xD


----------



## Hyoshido (May 13, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> Oh i see, well art always helps me to subdue radical emotions to so i feel ya bro. And i remember seeing yoir pixels! I thought they were really good, especially the meta knight one c: but regardless, i wouldnt really mind if someone drew me a piece that wasnt that good, unless i had paid for good, because drawing is hard work no matter what your talent level xD


I'm quite the opposite, I need to be in a good mood to do my pixels ;_;
I'm glad you like them, I'm still looking to improve so doing more would help me out! But yeah, I see what you mean, I'd like to make your Mayor look as good as possible though :>


----------



## KainAronoele (May 13, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> Well since my prices are only between 3 and five dollars and that style falls under the full body category, i would probably ask for five dollars, just because its closer to the full body and i feel like the price isnt too much of an increase cx but is there a specific reason you want a wasit up or thigh up oppsed to a full body? because if its for a signature or something, i could just do a full body and give you a full body version and a waist up/thigh up version c: that way you would be getting your moneys worth



Yeah, I thought so, or maybe like $4 since it's inbetween?
I have a lot of fb's and busts so I was wanting to add more waist/thigh art to my collection, as I like lots of variety lol xP
I look for couple art, so depending on the price I'll have to try to save up! (I really adore that style)
Btw, do you have any guy examples? Or do you only offer for girl characters ~


----------



## kaylagirl (May 13, 2015)

Ahhh, you're the one that did art for my friend Shay! She's the example for your headshot!
As soon as I get paid on Friday, I would love to buy both a headshot and a full-body! I can't afford it right now, but I will be sure to get them then!! I love your art!
Here are my references for now: x
She's a princess mayor.


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 13, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Ahhh, you're the one that did art for my friend Shay! She's the example for your headshot!
> As soon as I get paid on Friday, I would love to buy both a headshot and a full-body! I can't afford it right now, but I will be sure to get them then!! I love your art!
> Here are my references for now: x
> She's a princess mayor.


That would be great n..n shes rather cute
would you be commissioning both the head shot and body shot of that mayor ?



KainAronoele said:


> Yeah, I thought so, or maybe like $4 since it's inbetween?
> I have a lot of fb's and busts so I was wanting to add more waist/thigh art to my collection, as I like lots of variety lol xP
> I look for couple art, so depending on the price I'll have to try to save up! (I really adore that style)
> Btw, do you have any guy examples? Or do you only offer for girl characters ~


4 bucks would be fine cx 
I dont have any examples of guys in that style yet, but im offering for any character really 
i draw dudes too o 3 o
im working on a couple commission right now so i should have that example in pretty soon
thank you for your interest btw - u -


----------



## kaylagirl (May 13, 2015)

Yes, I'll be commissioning both the head and body shot!


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 13, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Yes, I'll be commissioning both the head and body shot!


Fantastic n..n she looks like she'll be very fun to draw
Do you want to discuss the details of the drawings right now or do you want to wait until you get the funds, in case you change your mind?


----------



## kaylagirl (May 13, 2015)

Well, can I actually commission a headshot now, and the full body on Friday?


----------



## KainAronoele (May 13, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> That would be great n..n shes rather cute
> would you be commissioning both the head shot and body shot of that mayor ?
> 
> 
> ...



I'll await that example then! 
It'll prolly be a lil bit before I can order anyway, as I need to get paid as well xD
And no problem!! I'm getting to excited getting art lol, I'ma go crazy!


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 13, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Well, can I actually commission a headshot now, and the full body on Friday?



Yea sure c: my policy is to recieve the payment first though, to avoid scams and such, so if you have the funds on hand now, I can start today
if not, i'll just put you on the list and I'll start on it as soon as you can pay

now, would you like a transparent background or a flat-colored one?

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> I'll await that example then!
> It'll prolly be a lil bit before I can order anyway, as I need to get paid as well xD
> And no problem!! I'm getting to excited getting art lol, I'ma go crazy!



thats awesome xD when i get a job im probably gonna do a bunch of commissions on here too - u - i love it


----------



## kaylagirl (May 13, 2015)

Yes, I can pay as soon as I get your paypal!
I would like a transparent background.
I like the way Shay's mayor's eyes look, but could I have a regular pupil with a smaller heart glint? Does that make sense?


----------



## KainAronoele (May 13, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> Yea sure c: my policy is to recieve the payment first though, to avoid scams and such, so if you have the funds on hand now, I can start today
> if not, i'll just put you on the list and I'll start on it as soon as you can pay
> 
> now, would you like a transparent background or a flat-colored one?
> ...



It's so much fun to see what ppl can do with your requests <3


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 14, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Yes, I can pay as soon as I get your paypal!
> I would like a transparent background.
> I like the way Shay's mayor's eyes look, but could I have a regular pupil with a smaller heart glint? Does that make sense?


well my email is lcfelty@outlook.com
if you go to paypal and choose to send money, you can put in that email and it should send it to me n..n im still kind of figuring paypal out, so if you know of a better alternative, please feel free to let me know
and yea i see what you mean about the eye blint c: like a little heart highlight instead of a heart pupil, right?

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> It's so much fun to see what ppl can do with your requests <3



totes mah goats
also, i just noticed your shop! im pretty oblivious to have missed that big sign up until now xD i like your potion bottle necklaces c: i wish i was crafty, but i get so lazy and my hands are very clumsy


----------



## kaylagirl (May 14, 2015)

Yes, that's what I mean! I don't really know of a better way, that's always what I do! It goes directly into your bank account. I'll send it now. When do you think it will be done? 

Edit: Sent!


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 14, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Yes, that's what I mean! I don't really know of a better way, that's always what I do! It goes directly into your bank account. I'll send it now. When do you think it will be done?
> 
> Edit: Sent!



within 3 days garaunteed n..n but as a personal estimate, i think it should be done by tomorrow night c:


----------



## ssvv227 (May 14, 2015)

Characters Name: tuna
Reference: CLICK ME
Style: full body, preferably shaded if you have time
Additional Info: Art Trade



Spoiler: examples






















thank you ^^


----------



## kaylagirl (May 14, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> within 3 days garaunteed n..n but as a personal estimate, i think it should be done by tomorrow night c:



Great, thank you! I'm super excited!


----------



## KainAronoele (May 14, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> well my email is lcfelty@outlook.com
> if you go to paypal and choose to send money, you can put in that email and it should send it to me n..n im still kind of figuring paypal out, so if you know of a better alternative, please feel free to let me know
> and yea i see what you mean about the eye blint c: like a little heart highlight instead of a heart pupil, right?
> 
> ...



Ah, thanks! xD
Yeah takes lots of patience, and can never work when hungry, hands shake so bad it's terrible!


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 14, 2015)

Any chance of getting a shaded piece from you for RLC?  If not, I'll settle for a flat.  

I've resisted about as long as I can, I think.


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 14, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Any chance of getting a shaded piece from you for RLC?  If not, I'll settle for a flat.
> 
> I've resisted about as long as I can, I think.



yes indeed n..n shaded art in this style would be $10
i didnt put that up as an option because i dont have any samples of this specific style shaded :x but i'd have alot of fun doing a shaded piece cx
if you want to see how ive shaded some of my art in the past, you can click the lemon in my signature - u - it will take you to my deviantart

With two characters, it will be 15 by the way

- - - Post Merge - - -

Boomp


----------



## KainAronoele (May 14, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> yes indeed n..n shaded art in this style would be $10
> i didnt put that up as an option because i dont have any samples of this specific style shaded :x but i'd have alot of fun doing a shaded piece cx
> if you want to see how ive shaded some of my art in the past, you can click the lemon in my signature - u - it will take you to my deviantart
> 
> ...



You're on gaia as well? :0


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 14, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> You're on gaia as well? :0



Yea cx no one on there really cared for my stuff though xD do you have a gaia?


----------



## KainAronoele (May 14, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> Yea cx no one on there really cared for my stuff though xD do you have a gaia?



Seriously? They suck then.
And yes, I'm Kain Aronoele, lol xD
I've searched through pages in the Art Shop before, I've never bumped into your stuff > .< (so many crap artists cluttering the forum tbch)


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 14, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Seriously? They suck then.
> And yes, I'm Kain Aronoele, lol xD
> I've searched through pages in the Art Shop before, I've never bumped into your stuff > .< (so many crap artists cluttering the forum tbch)



yes xD even trying to start an art shop, they disappear like immediately on gaia
and the artists over charge like crazy ; - ;i cant even afford the crappiest ones


----------



## KainAronoele (May 14, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> yes xD even trying to start an art shop, they disappear like immediately on gaia
> and the artists over charge like crazy ; - ;i cant even afford the crappiest ones



Right?! Once in a blue moon you find amazing, yet affordable art, but then 70% of the time they're full ; ^; it's so sad.


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 15, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Right?! Once in a blue moon you find amazing, yet affordable art, but then 70% of the time they're full ; ^; it's so sad.



God the economy on that site has gone to hell xD its like the adinistrators dont give a damn about the quality  anymore. They only want the cash
i used to want to work there ; - ;


----------



## KainAronoele (May 15, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> God the economy on that site has gone to hell xD its like the adinistrators dont give a damn about the quality  anymore. They only want the cash
> i used to want to work there ; - ;



Yeah, exactly. They've gotten too self indulged with the cash stuff. Every 5 secs is a new announcement for a cash item, or cash slightly on sale, or a coupon to win more cash if you buy a certain amount of cash (like $20+ worth) it's ridiculous.
I had a shop there once, they didn't come much though as no one likes traditional art on there and if they do they expect it to be hella cheap, and my digital kinda sucks lol.
If you do make a shop on there though, I'd try to be the 1st customer xD
Is your name the same on there as well?


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 15, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Yeah, exactly. They've gotten too self indulged with the cash stuff. Every 5 secs is a new announcement for a cash item, or cash slightly on sale, or a coupon to win more cash if you buy a certain amount of cash (like $20+ worth) it's ridiculous.
> I had a shop there once, they didn't come much though as no one likes traditional art on there and if they do they expect it to be hella cheap, and my digital kinda sucks lol.
> If you do make a shop on there though, I'd try to be the 1st customer xD
> Is your name the same on there as well?



on there its DxVampirehippiexD c:


----------



## KainAronoele (May 15, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> on there its DxVampirehippiexD c:



Ah, cool.
I added you, if you don't mind xD
I didn't even know they had that pen as an item lol, looks cool.


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 15, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> aaaa no thank YOU! ;v; you spoil me omg <333




here's a work in progress c:


----------



## kaylagirl (May 15, 2015)

That's pretty


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 15, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> That's pretty


you're pretty B^


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 16, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> View attachment 93331
> here's a work in progress c:



ohhh my god its ADORABLE so far ;v; cant wait <333 take your time tho~~


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 16, 2015)

bump~


----------



## oreo (May 16, 2015)

Characters Name: Mayor Betty
Reference: 



Spoiler: oh god








OMG THIS IS MY NEW TOWN, I'M DIRT POOR SO I DON'T HAVE THE SHOES I WANT FOR HER! 
please just draw her with white lace ankle socks along with these shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




outfit ref: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hair color: (silver) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i want her hair in a side ponytail like this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thin bangs like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Style: Full body
Additional Info: She is a quirky, bubbly, and a clumsy individual! You can draw her reading a fantasy novel or holding a basket of orange and black lilies? I'll pay an extra $5 if you can draw Fauna or Beau interacting with her? ^^

Please pm/vm if you accept my offer and you can give me your paypal info from there. c:


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 17, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> That's pretty



I don't know if you will ever see this xD but can i see your town ; v ; im curious to see what it looks like xD


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 17, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> That's pretty





hereyou go miss c: in case you dont see it in here, ill go ahead and pm this to you


----------



## Lissly (May 17, 2015)

Incase you feel like doing a freebie for me *puppy eyes*
I am broke as a joke lol
Characters Name: Mayor Ashley 
Reference: in spoiler
Style: Head shot
Additional Info: (personality traits, preferred background color, bribes, etc.) have fun with it!


Spoiler


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 17, 2015)

http://i721.photobucket.com/albums/ww219/VampireHippie/Kayla2.png

Finished this one!


----------



## Lissly (May 17, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> View attachment 93510
> 
> Finished this one!



She is adorable


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 17, 2015)

Lissly said:


> She is adorable



Thank you c:

were you interested in a commission, or are you leaving your reference for freebie consideration?


----------



## Hyoshido (May 17, 2015)

iirc, leaving it there for freeb consideration.

I'd do the same, but I don't wanna sound desperate lmao.


----------



## oreo (May 17, 2015)

Lissly said:


> She is adorable



cute head shot!


----------



## Kailah (May 17, 2015)

hi! is it possible to get BOTH a headshot and a full body piece? c: 
(also i think i've posted a vm to you before about a commission but i was waiting for the shop you mentioned
HERE IT IS aha)


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 17, 2015)

Kailah said:


> hi! is it possible to get BOTH a headshot and a full body piece? c:
> (also i think i've posted a vm to you before about a commission but i was waiting for the shop you mentioned
> HERE IT IS aha)



Hi! I'm sorry about that, it was a little hard to keep track of the requests before I set up xD oh of course, you can order whatever you like c:


----------



## Kailah (May 17, 2015)

(i'll just leave this here then c: )

Characters Name: Kailah
Reference: https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8789/17192718308_72fb541f80_o.png
Style: *BOTH* full body and headshot (facing forward like kaylagirl's if that's okay), please! 
Additional Info: the personality traits and everything are included in the ref sheet and transparent backgrounds are fine! but if it looks good with something maroon-ish, then that's fine too! 

also, please let me know your paypal info so i can send the payment right away. c:


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 17, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> iirc, leaving it there for freeb consideration.
> 
> I'd do the same, but I don't wanna sound desperate lmao.



I'm not sure what iirc means xD

but you can leave pictures for freebie consideration if you'd like, it's in the first post

I can't foresee myself having enough time for freebies in the near future though ; - ;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kailah said:


> (i'll just leave this here then c: )
> 
> Characters Name: Kailah
> Reference: https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8789/17192718308_72fb541f80_o.png
> ...



Lovely, I like her color scheme = u =
ok, i'll send you the paypal info in a PM and your order should be ready within 4 days (adding a day because it is a two-part request) Thank you for your business n..n


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 17, 2015)

it's so slow in here xD


----------



## tomothy (May 17, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> it's so slow in here xD



hey at least you get rlc customers lmao


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 17, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> hey at least you get rlc customers lmao



hows your shop doin? 

i just want people to come in and talk to me sobsobsob so lonely


----------



## tomothy (May 17, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> hows your shop doin?
> 
> i just want people to come in and talk to me sobsobsob so lonely



Only got 1 rlc so far, everyone seems to be interested in tbt only >m<

heh my shop is p lonely with no one talking to me either


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 17, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> hows your shop doin?
> 
> i just want people to come in and talk to me sobsobsob so lonely



paps u gently

ilu

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lemon Pop said:


> Only got 1 rlc so far, everyone seems to be interested in tbt only >m<
> 
> heh my shop is p lonely with no one talking to me either



well you also have to remember a lot of people here are kids s: or, people without jobs/unable to spend money for one reason or another. there arent actually that many people buying RLCs, its generally the same people.


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 17, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> Only got 1 rlc so far, everyone seems to be interested in tbt only >m<
> 
> heh my shop is p lonely with no one talking to me either


I'll go and talk to you xD 
we gotta bumop eachother threads - u -


Shirohibiki said:


> paps u gently
> 
> ilu



I'm almost done with yous 
i hope you like it
i can feel the love - u -


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 17, 2015)

Do you do mayors with villagers as well? ^-^


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 17, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Do you do mayors with villagers as well? ^-^



I do c:


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 17, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> I do c:



Oh yay~ Would it cost anymore? I'd just want a full body with a Villager. ^-^


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 17, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Oh yay~ Would it cost anymore? I'd just want a full body with a Villager. ^-^



The villager would be another character itself so itd cost 10 for the two of them together c: sorry if thats expensive o;


----------



## Simple (May 18, 2015)

I am not sure how to start this off! But I would like to enter for a freebie when you do consider it! I sadly cannot afford RL sold art, but would hope to be considered for a freebie. Thank you so much considering!

Characters Name: Simple
Reference:



Spoiler: Old Refernces















Style: Head Shot "Like the Cute Headshot, with no background" 
Additional Info: Do not include the Green balloon for the head shot please ty!


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 18, 2015)

Simple said:


> I am not sure how to start this off! But I would like to enter for a freebie when you do consider it! I sadly cannot afford RL sold art, but would hope to be considered for a freebie. Thank you so much considering!
> 
> Characters Name: Simple
> Reference:
> ...



Thank you n..n i'll pm you if i ever draw your mayor


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 18, 2015)

I AM BACK AGAIN hon hon hon

ORDER #1: Characters Name: Bridgette Beaumont and Edward Nigma
Reference: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread
Style: Fullbody
Additional Info: Same theme as last time; underwear mixed with clothing in a romantic pose (AND PLEASE PUT QUESTIONMARKS ALL OVER HIS UNDERWEAR THATS SUPER IMPORTANT, REMEMBER GREENS AND PURPLES)
Personality -- Bridgette in thread. Edward is generally a charismatic, charming man. A gentleman, and a bit of a narcissist with a big ego. He treats Bridgette like a goddess, is very sweet and caring of her.

ORDER #2: Characters Name: Bridgette Beaumont and Ian O'Neill
Reference: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread
Additional Info: Same as above. I think for this one I'd like her in his lap ;v; 
As for personality info, it depends on what you want to draw. He has DID, with his alternate personality taking the name Liam.
Ian -- harsh, stern, no-nonsense. Very short temper, easy to anger. Gets very flustered around Bridgette, is much softer with her, and protects her with his life. Wears aviators.
Liam -- easygoing, excitable, flirty. Very charming and rarely gets angry. Super affectionate with Bridgette, touchy-feely, and much more outspoken about his wants and desires than his alter. Wears large, round glasses.
So, whichever of the pair you want to draw is fine <333

Total, that'd be $20, right? => If that's incorrect let me know! Thank yooooooooooooooou <3333333 (and of course will wait as long as need be~)


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 18, 2015)

Newest completed drawin!


----------



## Simple (May 18, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> Thank you n..n i'll pm you if i ever draw your mayor



Thank you so much! Hope to be picked!


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 18, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> I AM BACK AGAIN hon hon hon
> 
> ORDER #1: Characters Name: Bridgette Beaumont and Edward Nigma
> Reference: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread
> ...



You're fantastric > commissioning me so much, i love it v o v

yep 20 bucks is right c: thank you miss, you'll be getting another little freebie for your customer loyalty :B
I'll put you in one of the slots


----------



## Benevoir (May 18, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> [snip]
> 
> Newest completed drawin!


What a gorgeous-looking couple art! Bridgette looks so delicate and petite in your style. qvq


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 18, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> What a gorgeous-looking couple art! Bridgette looks so delicate and petite in your style. qvq



Thank you o u o
i actually maybe need to work on making them so girly looking i think
not every female character should be cutesy looking cx i dont draw myself that way at least


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 18, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> You're fantastric > commissioning me so much, i love it v o v
> 
> yep 20 bucks is right c: thank you miss, you'll be getting another little freebie for your customer loyalty :B
> I'll put you in one of the slots



oH SHHHH/// you spoil me ;v;!!! just tell me when to pay ok? <3333333



honeyprince said:


> What a gorgeous-looking couple art! Bridgette looks so delicate and petite in your style. qvq



sOBS i know right


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 18, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> oH SHHHH/// you spoil me ;v;!!! just tell me when to pay ok? <3333333



Ok, I'll pm you when im ready to start on your other ones and you can pay me then c:
btw when you pay this time can you use the option "send money to friends and family" cause if you pay me for a service, they take out a percentage for themselves and i also have to wait for like a week or more to get the money ; v ; itd just help me out a little ^^; thanks


----------



## Benevoir (May 18, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> Thank you o u o
> i actually maybe need to work on making them so girly looking i think
> not every female character should be cutesy looking cx i dont draw myself that way at least


You're very welcome!

Ah I can relate to that! Except with my situation I tend to draw male characters somewhat feminine-looking in my casual art style. orz


----------



## Peebers (May 18, 2015)

this is kinda rude but

when will you open tbt bb 

*lays on ground* 

sig h 



Spoiler: me rn


----------



## Hyoshido (May 18, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> I'm not sure what iirc means xD
> 
> but you can leave pictures for freebie consideration if you'd like, it's in the first post
> I can't foresee myself having enough time for freebies in the near future though ; - ;


iirc = If I Recall

Well I'll try, I'll edit my post soon with references then, don't wanna trouble you all that much :c

How's about Ness [x] [x] or Tanzanite? (My OC .u.) [x] [x]


----------



## KainAronoele (May 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> iirc = If I Recall
> 
> Well I'll try, I'll edit my post soon with references then, don't wanna trouble you all that much :c



Isn't it If I recall correctly? o -o recall is one word  lol


----------



## Hyoshido (May 18, 2015)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, you know what I mean 8(


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 18, 2015)

Peebers said:


> this is kinda rude but
> 
> when will you open tbt bb
> 
> ...


i'm sorry dude xD honestly for now I'm swamped with commission deadlines (didn't expect to get so many this fast orz) but when I lighten up on the orders, I'm probably not gonna be accepting tbt until i ned some, but so far i havent really used mine (as you can see from the build-up in my tbt) so i'll most likely only be accepting rlc and art trades, only because i dont have much of a need for bells or tbt at this point in time o;


Hyogo said:


> iirc = If I Recall
> 
> Well I'll try, I'll edit my post soon with references then, don't wanna trouble you all that much :c
> 
> How's about Ness [x] [x] or Tanzanite? (My OC .u.) [x] [x]



Ok, i'll look over it if i'm feelin freebie-ish c:


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 18, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> Ok, I'll pm you when im ready to start on your other ones and you can pay me then c:
> btw when you pay this time can you use the option "send money to friends and family" cause if you pay me for a service, they take out a percentage for themselves and i also have to wait for like a week or more to get the money ; v ; itd just help me out a little ^^; thanks



actually if i do that paypal can charge  you 2.5k and you can get in a lawsuit if youre caught, as theyve changed their policy a bit. i CAN, but idk if you wanted to go through that worry s:


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 19, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> actually if i do that paypal can charge  you 2.5k and you can get in a lawsuit if youre caught, as theyve changed their policy a bit. i CAN, but idk if you wanted to go through that worry s:


oh ****

ok nevermind do it the other way then xD thanks for the early heads up


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 19, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> oh ****
> 
> ok nevermind do it the other way then xD thanks for the early heads up



okay, and youre welcome <3


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 19, 2015)

New drawing!
for milkbae c:


----------



## Hyoshido (May 19, 2015)

While I got a massive lack of sleep last night (Thank you, Mario kart) I can say that piece you did is neeeeat!


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 19, 2015)

thats so ****ing cute ugh )8< UGH LOOK HOW CUTE IT IS rip me i love how fauna looks/// (i think thats fauna right oh god i havent played in too long)


----------



## xTurnip (May 19, 2015)

Oooooooooooo... your art is fantastic... I got paid yesterday so I'll def be buying some art today. <3 (My monies haven't gone into the bank yet so I have to wait until I'm out of work.) How much of a percentage does Paypal take of your coms?


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 19, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> While I got a massive lack of sleep last night (Thank you, Mario kart) I can say that piece you did is neeeeat!





Shirohibiki said:


> thats so ****ing cute ugh )8< UGH LOOK HOW CUTE IT IS rip me i love how fauna looks/// (i think thats fauna right oh god i havent played in too long)



Thanks shiro, thanks hyogo, you guys are always droppin in here to see whats new, it makes me happy c: i just realized youre probably subscribed so thank you, im an honored x':



Rebeth13 said:


> Oooooooooooo... your art is fantastic... I got paid yesterday so I'll def be buying some art today. <3 (My monies haven't gone into the bank yet so I have to wait until I'm out of work.) How much of a percentage does Paypal take of your coms?


Thank you! Right now, I'm working on a few commissions, so I won't be able to add another for a week or so o; but if you dont mind waiting, ill be happy to add you to the list and get started on it as soon as ive completed the rest

And paypal takes 30 cents, plus 2.9 percent of whatever the cost c:


----------



## buuunii (May 19, 2015)

Adorable art! Love your use of color :3


----------



## KainAronoele (May 19, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> New drawing!
> for milkbae c:



That is so effin' cute ; ^;
Omg


----------



## xTurnip (May 19, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> Thanks shiro, thanks hyogo, you guys are always droppin in here to see whats new, it makes me happy c: i just realized youre probably subscribed so thank you, im an honored x':
> 
> 
> Thank you! Right now, I'm working on a few commissions, so I won't be able to add another for a week or so o; but if you dont mind waiting, ill be happy to add you to the list and get started on it as soon as ive completed the rest
> ...



Okay cool! Just private message me when you have a slot opened for me. I also want to buy art for Hyogo.


----------



## kaylagirl (May 19, 2015)

How much would a full body mayor/villager and a full body couple be?


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 20, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> How much would a full body mayor/villager and a full body couple be?



Hey, I just raises the prices a little bit because im getting alot of orders and i feel like i should charge a bit more for all the work, so the price for a full body is now 7 dolls, meaning that 4 full body characters would be $28 ^^; since you already bought from me though, I would lower the price to 24 for you c:

would you still be interested miss?


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 20, 2015)

Bump


----------



## xTurnip (May 20, 2015)

So do you have more slots open?

Edit: Just read your first post. Nevermind.


----------



## kaylagirl (May 20, 2015)

I'd still be interested in a mayor and villager like the one you did for milkbae c:


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 20, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> Hey, I just raises the prices a little bit because im getting alot of orders and i feel like i should charge a bit more for all the work, so the price for a full body is now 7 dolls, meaning that 4 full body characters would be $28 ^^; since you already bought from me though, I would lower the price to 24 for you c:
> 
> would you still be interested miss?



does this mean my order will be 28 as well? ' v'


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 20, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> does this mean my order will be 28 as well? ' v'


nope, we agreed on our order before i made the price change o v o youre good



kaylagirl said:


> I'd still be interested in a mayor and villager like the one you did for milkbae c:


ok, I'll put you on the list then and ill pm you wheb im ready c:


Rebeth13 said:


> So do you have more slots open?
> 
> Edit: Just read your first post. Nevermind.


i can put you on the waitlist if yourr interested, then pm you when i'm ready to work on your order
thatll be in 2 weeks at most if you dont mind the wait cx


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 20, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> nope, we agreed on our order before i made the price change o v o youre good
> 
> 
> ok, I'll put you on the list then and ill pm you wheb im ready c:
> ...



okay, if youre sure!!


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 20, 2015)

Boomp~


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 20, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> So do you have more slots open?
> 
> Edit: Just read your first post. Nevermind.



I edited the first post so if you wanna check it out, it should clarify some stuff c:


----------



## tomothy (May 20, 2015)

I will never get tired of looking at your art iTS SO PreTTy


----------



## KainAronoele (May 20, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> I will never get tired of looking at your art iTS SO PreTTy



I agree!!!



Gawd, your art ; ^;
Do you consider art trades? Cuz, cuz... I need your art > -<


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 20, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> I will never get tired of looking at your art iTS SO PreTTy



I'm so ha[ppy someone feels that way ; v ; that is literally the goal of like every artist, amiright?




KainAronoele said:


> I agree!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes i totes do yo, I really want art ; n ; i never get any for myself

im just really busy right now so i havent been able to accept any o; but if you fill out a form and put some ofyour samples in it and say its a trade request, i'll be able to go back and look at it when im not so busy cx -school, real life, and commissions are beating me mercilessly-


----------



## KainAronoele (May 21, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> I'm so ha[ppy someone feels that way ; v ; that is literally the goal of like every artist, amiright?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I getcha! My art isn't the best, but I'll give it a try at least! ^^
I shall fill the form out now!


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 21, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> yes indeed n..n shaded art in this style would be $10
> i didnt put that up as an option because i dont have any samples of this specific style shaded :x but i'd have alot of fun doing a shaded piece cx
> if you want to see how ive shaded some of my art in the past, you can click the lemon in my signature - u - it will take you to my deviantart
> 
> With two characters, it will be 15 by the way



Does this offer still stand?  If so, please add me to that wait list for a shaded couple.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 21, 2015)

*Characters Name*: Kain and Paw
*Reference*:


Spoiler: RL pics (contains description infos and such



Me -




More pics

Him -




More pics





Spoiler: Art of us



I'd really love for us to be wearing the outfits in the below pic (can give more refs for that outfit if needed)


















*Style*: Thigh up, couple o .o
*Additional Info*: Art trade ~


Spoiler: Traditional Work (have lots more, but showing stuff I could offer in return)



Realistic -

























Nintendo Mash-ups -














Anime-ish?? -





























Villager Babies -

















Spoiler: Digital Work (it's pretty meh..)


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 21, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Does this offer still stand?  If so, please add me to that wait list for a shaded couple.



that depends on the type of shading you're looking for miss c: (i assume you're a miss, please correct my if im wrong ^^ if you're looking for the type of shading that i gave milkbae, shiro, and kaylagirl, then it would be regular price ($14 for a couple) if you're looking for something with more blend and shadows itll be about 18 for a couple shot c:


----------



## kaylagirl (May 21, 2015)

I CAN'T DECIDE WHAT VILLAGER I WANT WITH MY MAYOR
I'm already getting art with my mayor and Poppy from someone
So it's between Molly,  Fang, or Diana ._.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 21, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> I CAN'T DECIDE WHAT VILLAGER I WANT WITH MY MAYOR
> I'm already getting art with my mayor and Poppy from someone
> So it's between Molly,  Fang, or Diana ._.



I was gonna say Molly as she seems to match you well (face-wise, lol) but Poppy is around the same color scheme I believe, so maybe go for Diana she seems like she'd go well with your dress. Plus we already know Troll does an adorable job with deer! ^^


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 21, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> that depends on the type of shading you're looking for miss c: (i assume you're a miss, please correct my if im wrong ^^ if you're looking for the type of shading that i gave milkbae, shiro, and kaylagirl, then it would be regular price ($14 for a couple) if you're looking for something with more blend and shadows itll be about 18 for a couple shot c:



Add me!  I guess we can cross that bridge when we get there, but I'm thinking $18.  (And, yes, I'm a miss).


----------



## kaylagirl (May 21, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> I was gonna say Molly as she seems to match you well (face-wise, lol) but Poppy is around the same color scheme I believe, so maybe go for Diana she seems like she'd go well with your dress. Plus we already know Troll does an adorable job with deer! ^^



Yes yes, that's true! I LOVE the way Troll's Fauna looks! Diana it is, then


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 22, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> I was gonna say Molly as she seems to match you well (face-wise, lol) but Poppy is around the same color scheme I believe, so maybe go for Diana she seems like she'd go well with your dress. Plus we already know Troll does an adorable job with deer! ^^





ATotsSpot said:


> Add me!  I guess we can cross that bridge when we get there, but I'm thinking $18.  (And, yes, I'm a miss).


Ok, added n..n



kaylagirl said:


> Yes yes, that's true! I LOVE the way Troll's Fauna looks! Diana it is, then


I'll add that to the list then, I like the way Diana looks c:


----------



## Money Hunter (May 22, 2015)

hot stuff


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 22, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> *Characters Name*: Kain and Paw
> *Reference*:
> 
> 
> ...



I like your hair and the art you've received o u o your traditional art is pretty good, what type of style would you wanna use? or would you rather just go off of how you feel?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> hot stuff



Thanks mang


----------



## KainAronoele (May 22, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> I like your hair and the art you've received o u o your traditional art is pretty good, what type of style would you wanna use? or would you rather just go off of how you feel?



Thanks! :3
Whatcha mean? o .o like to draw for you? You can pick ^^ whatever you think would be fair for what you're giving me ~


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 22, 2015)

neeeeeeeeeew drawing

for kailah


----------



## Kailah (May 22, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> neeeeeeeeeew drawing
> 
> for kailah



im cryinggggggggggggg 
this is so adorable ; v ; 
i cant wait for the others to be done!!


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 22, 2015)

Kailah said:


> im cryinggggggggggggg
> this is so adorable ; v ;
> i cant wait for the others to be done!!



Im heppy you like it - w - ill try to adjust the skin today o w o~


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 22, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> neeeeeeeeeew drawing
> 
> for kailah



thats kawaii as ****
UGH ur art is so adorable rip


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 23, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> thats kawaii as ****
> UGH ur art is so adorable rip



I honestly wanna draw something that's really cool right now instead of adorable xD but i cannot find the time


----------



## tomothy (May 23, 2015)

heyhey are you still accepting art trades??

if so we should trade if you have enough time xD


----------



## Pokemanz (May 23, 2015)

Every time I pop in this thread I regret being a poor teenage child lol


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 23, 2015)

just thought id put a little bit of my other art in here for sheets and giggles




you guys can browse through my other stuff here if you wanna take a look
https://instagram.com/leah_the_art_troll/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lemon Pop said:


> heyhey are you still accepting art trades??
> 
> if so we should trade if you have enough time xD


yee, submit a form! and i'll pm you when i'm open for it to see if you still wanna do it cx that might not be for some time though,just because im so friggin busy with everything

im gonna kill myself
no im not
but this sucks



Pokemanz said:


> Every time I pop in this thread I regret being a poor teenage child lol


I'm sorry, i feel you man

i cant even afford other people's art even though i sell mine o n o it is a tough world without money


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 23, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> -snip-



Incredible art+I want to wear your fabulous hair as a wig lol. Seriously it's freaking amazing, I have bland brown long hair xD Would totally follow you if I had a damn way to instagram ;D


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 23, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Incredible art+I want to wear your fabulous hair as a wig lol. Seriously it's freaking amazing, I have bland brown long hair xD Would totally follow you if I had a damn way to instagram ;D



Thank you ;  v  ; i love brown long hair, is it wavy curly or straight? is it frizzy or sleek? tell me more


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 23, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> Thank you ;  v  ; i love brown long hair, is it wavy curly or straight? is it frizzy or sleek? tell me more



You are so welcome 8) Hmmm I would say some frizz which I hate with slight wave to my mid-back it may be more boring than your snazzy hair, but I do love my hair length has always been the most feminine part of my head haha. Love my eyes too, but that's about it xD It used to be nice and straight over time it developed a sort of wave? Not sure how to gauge the wave though 8'D


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 23, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You are so welcome 8) Hmmm I would say some frizz which I hate with slight wave to my mid-back it may be more boring than your snazzy hair, but I do love my hair length has always been the most feminine part of my head haha. Love my eyes too, but that's about it xD It used to be nice and straight over time it developed a sort of wave? Not sure how to gauge the wave though 8'D


sounds like my natural hair before i dreaded it
it wasnt wavy but it wasnt straight, it just had a slight wave and it wasnt smooth, just frizzy enough to misbehave
it would get tangled like five minutes after i brushed it ; - ; and it's light brown

it used to be annoying to me but now it's like one of my favorite types of hair to see on people, especially because i cant really see it on myself because of my dreads xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 23, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> I honestly wanna draw something that's really cool right now instead of adorable xD but i cannot find the time



I FEEL THIS SO hARD THO
"i want 2 draw an action shot of bridgette and jon in costume!!!! MAYBE BATMAN TOO!!"
>draws random cutesy doodles instead
"?????"

also ahhh even tho that art is old its still wicked rad ;n;


----------



## KainAronoele (May 23, 2015)

Those doodles are so gooooood ; 3; the emotion in then is so varied, but awesome!


----------



## tomothy (May 23, 2015)

oh right I totally forgot to fill out a form xD

Characters Name: (Ex. Mayor Hylia) Tory 
Reference: [x]
Style: (Full body or head shot) headshot to make it easier for you uvu
Additional Info: (personality traits, preferred background color, bribes, etc.) Art trade ;D + I'd prefer him in his business suit =u=


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 23, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> I FEEL THIS SO hARD THO
> "i want 2 draw an action shot of bridgette and jon in costume!!!! MAYBE BATMAN TOO!!"
> >draws random cutesy doodles instead
> "?????"
> ...


It's not really old lol! it's just my traditional stuff that i sometimes put on instagram
I know xD but the public wants what the public wants


KainAronoele said:


> Those doodles are so gooooood ; 3; the emotion in then is so varied, but awesome!


Thank you :B


Lemon Pop said:


> oh right I totally forgot to fill out a form xD
> 
> Characters Name: (Ex. Mayor Hylia) Tory
> Reference: [x]
> ...



coo thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

my sister and her boyfriend invited me over for a hangout day and now theyre having a plengthy personal discussion in another room (arguing) and im just sitting here

this is pretty awkward
wish i was home xD


----------



## pietro07 (May 23, 2015)

Characters Name: (Ex. Mayor Hylia) Mayor Nataly
Reference: (moi mayor) brown hair//pinned back bangs//, a little tan, black buttoned dress with a white skirt, fishnet leggings, Mary janes(shoes) and a crown.
Dress picture http://blog-imgs-56-origin.fc2.com/b/i/b/bibidesign/20130509225603c01.png
And a picture of me (idk why the tan is gone) https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAADVHkHWk57DA (since its on MV, you can see a lot of my sketches on there)
Style: (Full body or head shot) full body 
Additional Info: (personality traits, preferred background color, bribes, etc.)
Very shy and nice, but short tempered. The background can be like an off-white, kinda green. Also, can you draw Pietro walking on the side of me?you don't have to since he's so colorful and difficult.<3
Since I can't pay, is it ok if we do an art trade?;w; I'm really bad at drawing imo tho..
Your drawings are super cute :0 I reeaally like the 2nd one in the $7 example!could you use that drawing style maybe?you don't have to
If you don't wanna art trade, that's fine uvu.
Thanks and sorry for the paragraph ~


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 24, 2015)

pietro07 said:


> Characters Name: (Ex. Mayor Hylia) Mayor Nataly
> Reference: (moi mayor) brown hair//pinned back bangs//, a little tan, black buttoned dress with a white skirt, fishnet leggings, Mary janes(shoes) and a crown.
> Dress picture http://blog-imgs-56-origin.fc2.com/b/i/b/bibidesign/20130509225603c01.png
> And a picture of me (idk why the tan is gone) https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAADVHkHWk57DA (since its on MV, you can see a lot of my sketches on there)
> ...



could you also submit some exsamples of ypour art please cx thank you, i'll keep this in consideration :3


----------



## pietro07 (May 24, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> could you also submit some exsamples of ypour art please cx thank you, i'll keep this in consideration :3



https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/pap/zlCfzS-9h4o_3D2Ncu
https://s3.amazonaws.com/colorslive/jpg_512x512/2570651-qHWWwOVGEwY8L1N-.jpg
https://s3.amazonaws.com/colorslive/jpg_512x512/2856390-7WmFBjWeLOQUqLa-.jpg
https://s3.amazonaws.com/colorslive/jpg_512x512/2452599-ssYF2u_aVO-bh0eL.jpg
Some of these are kinda bad, I have sort of a lazy-cartoonish style (╯︵╰,)
Its fine if you decline


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 24, 2015)

pietro07 said:


> https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/pap/zlCfzS-9h4o_3D2Ncu
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/colorslive/jpg_512x512/2570651-qHWWwOVGEwY8L1N-.jpg
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/colorslive/jpg_512x512/2856390-7WmFBjWeLOQUqLa-.jpg
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/colorslive/jpg_512x512/2452599-ssYF2u_aVO-bh0eL.jpg
> ...


Don't undermine your art mang, the style of the first one is super cool :B if i trade with you though, i'll give you pretty much whatever quality you can give me c: so if you do a cartoony line art, i'll do something similar 

- - - Post Merge - - -

So guys, i know some of you are waiting for your commissions right now -especially kailah and shiro ; v ;- so i just wanted to put a little update to show you why i havent progressed much in these past few days

im currently working on a realism commission, but the deadline is tomorrow so i should be getting back to you guys' stuff soon :B

here's what i'm working on so you guys forgive me ^^;





can't show the whole image because it's nsfw but please be patient with me cause its a bit more difficult and time consuming than my regular commissions cx

thanks for checking back, i appreciate all of you guys v u v


----------



## g u m m i (May 24, 2015)

(Do you do animals?) u^u


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 24, 2015)

g u m m i said:


> (Do you do animals?) u^u



mhm, but i havent done any animals on four legs yet, just in up-right positions


----------



## pietro07 (May 24, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> Don't undermine your art mang, the style of the first one is super cool :B if i trade with you though, i'll give you pretty much whatever quality you can give me c: so if you do a cartoony line art, i'll do something similar


Alright, I'm gonna practice a better style so I might not be done until next week :0
Kinda like the first one I showed but colored and with changes.
Is it fine if I can see a ref. of your mayor/oc? ovo


----------



## g u m m i (May 24, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> mhm, but i havent done any animals on four legs yet, just in up-right positions


At least you can draw them! So many BTB Artists can't draw animals, let alone furries/anthros.
I'm kinda reversed, I'm better at animals and worse at humans because stupid anatomy Xd
Sorry, rant over.


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 24, 2015)

pietro07 said:


> Alright, I'm gonna practice a better style so I might not be done until next week :0
> Kinda like the first one I showed but colored and with changes.
> Is it fine if I can see a ref. of your mayor/oc? ovo



oh, sorry i actually cant do art trades right now cx sorry for the misunderstanding
right now im really busy with commissions, school, and other stuff, so i'm having people send in art trade forms if they are interested , that way when im less busy i can go through and just check out the offers
the same thing can be done for freebies by the way, so feel free to leave a form asking for a freebie if you want :B

- - - Post Merge - - -



g u m m i said:


> At least you can draw them! So many BTB Artists can't draw animals, let alone furries/anthros.
> I'm kinda reversed, I'm better at animals and worse at humans because stupid anatomy Xd
> Sorry, rant over.


i think that happens to alot of people

but just as a pro tip really quick, the best way to improve at drawing is to practice your weaknesses, rather than reinforcing your strengths cx
but yea i can draw animals, did you have something in mind?


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 24, 2015)

Oh shoot! I just saved enough up for a full body + villager but I didn't realize you raised your prices... v.v 
~ Ohwell, I'll just do a full body then.

Characters Name: Avery-Rex 
Reference: 


Spoiler: ref



Reference Chart:

View attachment 94715

View attachment 94716

Far Away:

View attachment 90731

View attachment 90732

View attachment 94717

Up Close (Long hair haired please!): 

View attachment 90734

View attachment 90736

For more references please click here!


Style: Full body, Like your second example. 
Additional Info: She's a flower child, Free-spirited, Lighthearted, Stubborn girl who has no idea how to be a Mayor. XD

Thank you for your consideration! ^-^


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 24, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Oh shoot! I just saved enough up for a full body + villager but I didn't realize you raised your prices... v.v
> ~ Ohwell, I'll just do a full body then.
> 
> Characters Name: Avery-Rex
> ...



Woohoo n..n sorry about that o; gotta make a little more to help my strugglin college self cx
I will put you on the waitlist then ma'am
oh hey, she's really pretty looking c: i like the dress and the flower crown's a nice touch
she should be pretty fun to draw

- - - Post Merge - - -

hey guys, i'm done with my current commission so i'll be gettin back to work on here now! sorry for making you wait

if anyone wants to check out my finished product, it's right here -> click me dawg


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 24, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> Woohoo n..n sorry about that o; gotta make a little more to help my strugglin college self cx
> I will put you on the waitlist then ma'am
> oh hey, she's really pretty looking c: i like the dress and the flower crown's a nice touch
> she should be pretty fun to draw
> ...


Thank you~
Ahaha I get it, I'm in college too and neck deep in loans! XD
I really only buy art as a way to reward myself lol, I just finished my finals and thought this might be a good prize for passing them all and making the deans list! ^-^


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 24, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Thank you~
> Ahaha I get it, I'm in college too and neck deep in loans! XD
> I really only buy art as a way to reward myself lol, I just finished my finals and thought this might be a good prize for passing them all and making the deans list! ^-^



Oh wow, that's awesome :B congratulations!
i myself am in the middle of preparing for my finals
I actually gotta start seriously working on them today ; - ;


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 24, 2015)

oh wow, that realism comm is gorgeous!!! i could never do something like that rip....... fantastic job omg <3333


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 25, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh wow, that realism comm is gorgeous!!! i could never do something like that rip....... fantastic job omg <3333



Thank you miss cx


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 26, 2015)

Just because, here's parts of my house right now


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 28, 2015)

Newest~


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 28, 2015)

Hi! This is my Freebie Form!!
 Characters Name: Mayor Juliet
 Reference: 



Spoiler:  Ref! Clicky!







 Style: Head Shot!
 Additional Info: *This is a FREEBIE FORM!!* Also, if possible I would like a transparent background!


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 28, 2015)

Kenziegirl1229 said:


> Hi! This is my Freebie Form!!
> Characters Name: Mayor Juliet
> Reference:
> 
> ...



Thaankssssssss


----------



## Hyoshido (May 28, 2015)

wink wonk, I'm gonna bother ur thread.

(つ: ?̀ ⌂ ?́ :)つ


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 28, 2015)

CRIES A LOT BC I LOVE UR ART///// lays down

i love the shading and stuff on the newest ones oh my gosh ;_;


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> wink wonk, I'm gonna bother ur thread.
> 
> (つ: •̀ ⌂ •́ :)つ



Please do so, it's lonely in here xD

what have you been up to o v o



Shirohibiki said:


> CRIES A LOT BC I LOVE UR ART///// lays down
> 
> i love the shading and stuff on the newest ones oh my gosh ;_;



Thank you bb, i cant keep consistency so its always changing


----------



## Hyoshido (May 29, 2015)

The Crossing Troll said:


> Please do so, it's lonely in here xD
> 
> what have you been up to o v o


Will do B)

Not much rly, am selling my collectibles for dank hella TBT to buy stuff from here and DeviantArt .u.


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 30, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Will do B)
> 
> Not much rly, am selling my collectibles for dank hella TBT to buy stuff from here and DeviantArt .u.



I don't really understand collectibles on here cx


----------

